

Jackpocket - first app to buy your Mega Millions from your phone - pjsullivan3
http://www.jackpocket.com/installs

======
Splendor
This was here yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6916591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6916591)

------
toki5
If you hadn't told me what this app does in the subject here, I wouldn't have
been able to figure it out from your landing page.

------
Mankhool
The first? I believe it was thelotter.com

